# Slicer causing error with drill down in power pivot dashboard



## Evans2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi all, 

I have a slicer question related to the power pivot dashboard I’ve created. 

Wondering if anyone has run into this issue: 

I have a report with historical sales.  I several slicer listing countries and then products associated with each country connected to a historical sales pivot. When no slicer selection is made or just one selection in made in one or both slicers (ex. one country one product) I can drill down to the historical sales data with no problems. However when two selections are made in either slicer (two products for example) I get the following error message: 

The query did not run or the Data Model could not be accessed. Here's the error message we got: 
Members, tuples or sets must use the same hierarchies in the function. 

I have no idea what this means and although I've been researching the error message, I haven't been able to find a solution. 

Any help is appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## Matt Allington (Apr 22, 2016)

It is impossible to say without seeing the formulas and the data model. If you can post the formulas in the pivot when it happens, plus post a pic of the diagram view and advise which tables the slicers come from, then maybe....


----------



## TheStressMachine (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm having the same problem, here's my DAX query:

```
=SUMX (
    VALUES ( 'Calendar'[Date] ),
    SUMX (
        FILTER (
            GENERATE (
                SUMMARIZE (
                    CombinedOutput,
                    CombinedOutput[StartDate],
                    CombinedOutput[EndDate],
                    "RevenuePerDayTotal", SUM ( CombinedOutput[RevenuePerDay] )
                ),
                DATESBETWEEN (
                    'Calendar'[Date],
                    CombinedOutput[StartDate],
                    CombinedOutput[EndDate]
                )
            ),
            'Calendar'[Date] = EARLIER ( 'Calendar'[Date] )
        ),
        [RevenuePerDayTotal]
    )
)
```

My data model is pretty simple.  One table has start date, end date and revenue per day with a bunch of other fields for filtering (region, category, etc).  The other table is an unconnected standard calendar table.  

The query spreads revenue evenly over any slice of time from the calendar table.

I'm not very good with DAX, but rather an example junkie who got this query from another helpful member of this forum.  Hoping to make this work!


----------



## Oscar A (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi,

Did you find any solution or cause to this?

BR, Oscar


----------

